# one and a half years later.. my progress!



## nova1970sb (Aug 7, 2011)

this is me 1.5 years ago. 185lbs out of shape. could barely press 95lbs, squat 115, weak as hell. 







and now, in much better shape. in my opinion i still need alot of work. but i am very happy with my progress as of yet!






Thanks for looking!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome progress!
What's your weight after? Gears?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 7, 2011)

Good for you bro! If you are happy thats what matters!


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 7, 2011)

Weight 175. The only thing I did was 1 andro rx, 3 month cycle over a year ago!


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 7, 2011)

Great journey, and the view just keeps getting better & better!


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 7, 2011)

what lies behind us and what lies ahead of us, pale ,in comparrisson, to what lies within us
nice work


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 7, 2011)

Thickened up there didn't ya. Nice job man.


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice work! How have your lifts progressed? Increasing every week?


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 7, 2011)

Lifts have progessed. Now squating 315, bench 205, deadlift 405, military press 145


----------



## alan84 (Aug 7, 2011)

nova1970sb said:


> Lifts have progessed. Now squating 315, bench 205, deadlift 405, military press 145



Are those numbers 1 RM?


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 7, 2011)

For bench and military yes. I can squat that number 5 times and deadlift the other twice. I never have a spot on bench so that is the most I've tried once.


----------



## alan84 (Aug 7, 2011)

nova1970sb said:


> For bench and military yes. I can squat that number 5 times and deadlift the other twice. I never have a spot on bench so that is the most I've tried once.



Still very impressive bro, good job you have come a very long way, keep it up


----------



## Alexey (Aug 7, 2011)

Very impressive bro, my congrat's! You seem to have very strong legs: did you run/sports etc seriously in past?
Are you 40 yo? How's your progress on andro x 3 mnth compare to the rest of the year? How much do you train & do you do anything beyond the gym?


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol, I'm 26. I played no sports, I was just a skater as a kid. I work my legs harder than anything else. 1andro upped my lifts at least 30lbs in every big lift. I train 3-4 days a week. Push/pull. I work out for 1 hour in the gym and nothing else outside of the gym.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 7, 2011)

also i kept the majority of my 1andro gains, thank you all for the support and nice comments!


----------



## Alexey (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry man, I misinterpreted 1970 in your name 
It's still amaising: you've managed to deliver + 4 lb on average in squats for ~50 weeks in a row (with min chemistry) - I wish most of us could say the same!


----------



## theyard13 (Aug 7, 2011)

Very good gains man! Keep it up


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 7, 2011)

Alexey said:


> Sorry man, I misinterpreted 1970 in your name
> It's still amaising: you've managed to deliver + 4 lb on average in squats for ~50 weeks in a row (with min chemistry) - I wish most of us could say the same!



Part of me wonders if that may be because I am on my feet without string for at least 10 hours a day


----------



## Flathead (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice work, you should be proud!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Aug 8, 2011)

good work bro keep it up


----------



## the_predator (Aug 8, 2011)

Good for you bro!!! It takes balls to post pics for all to critique. Good job.


----------



## GMO (Aug 9, 2011)

...for your hard work, dedication and no AAS.


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Goes to show what you can achieve with dedication and hard work. Keep it up


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks again folks for all the kinds comments!


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 9, 2011)

kind*


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good job dude, it's not easy, but when your happy with your results it's definitely worth it


----------



## That_Muscle_Guy (Aug 12, 2011)

good job man, keep it up


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 13, 2011)

Great job bro


----------



## meow (Aug 14, 2011)

some good progress!


----------



## To_The_Top (Aug 16, 2011)

Impressive results! Itsnt it nice when busting your ass pays off?!


----------

